# banya't fes-te soci



## lolb

*I s*aw this on a poster in Mallorca. It's to do with Mallorca football team but I have been unable to translate it. *C*an anybody help?


----------



## aztlaniano

Welcome, lolb! 
fes-te soci means, I think = become a member!, join! (as an imperative)
I don't know what the first part means (take the plunge, maybe).


----------



## Lurrezko

lolb said:


> saw this on a poster in mallorca. its to do with mallorca football team but i have been unable to translate' can anybody help



Aztlaniano is right, it's an advertisement in Catalan, not Spanish. Probably a municipal swimming pool or a sports complex: "¡Báñate! ¡Hazte socio!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

It is the slogan of the membership campaign to support the Mallorcan football team, which opened June 19: "Take the swim. Become a member" [i.e., buy a season ticket].


----------



## aurilla

It's something like "Take the plunge / Dive in! Become a member!"


----------



## Lurrezko

Sprachliebhaber said:


> It is the slogan of the membership campaign to support the Mallorcan football team, which opened June 19: "Take the swim. Become a member" [i.e., buy a season ticket].



What does swimming have to do with the Mallorca football team?


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> What does swimming have to do with the Mallorca football team?



Banya't=Mulla't?

_Mullar_ with the sense of "commit yourself" (just a guess).


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Banya't=Mulla't?
> 
> _Mullar_ with the sense of "commit yourself" (just a guess).



*Mulla't* does have this second meaning, but the meaning of *banya't* is unequivocal (as far as I know)...


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *Mulla't* does have this second meaning, but the meaning of *banya't* is unequivocal (as far as I know)...


No doubt, but this is summertime, beaches, sun... (a metaphor, maybe?)


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> No doubt, but this is summertime, beaches, sun... (a metaphor, maybe?)



Yes, it's possible  Necessitem un mallorquí que ens tregui de dubtes...


----------



## aztlaniano

Agró said:


> Banya't=Mulla't?
> _Mullar_ with the sense of "commit yourself" (just a guess).


That was exactly my reasoning in guessing "take the plunge"; that it might, possibly, be the Mallorquí idiom for "mójate" in Spanish.

By the way, on the club's website I see that the Ciutat Esportiva has an indoor swimming pool, but it doesn't look big enough to form the basis of a membership drive.

As Lurrezko says, we need a local to dispell all doubt.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

The membership campaign includes a television ad showing several men (I suppose players on the team) in business suits coming out of the water soaking wet. It looks more like the ocean than like a swimming pool, and it illustrates "banya't", "bathe" in the sense of "swim". Sayings in English like "get in the swim", "take the plunge", etc., have the same figurative meaning: "get with it", "do it now".


----------



## Rintoul

Sprachliebhaber said:


> It is the slogan of the membership campaign to support the Mallorcan football team, which opened June 19: "Take the swim. Become a member" [i.e., buy a season ticket].


 
Going slightly off-topic here, but a member is not a season-ticket holder. That would be an abonat (cat) / abonado (sp). 

A member is someone who effectively owns the club, so in the case of Mallorca someone who owns shares. Is there a share offer in course ?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

The advertisement invites membership in the support group, and this phrase is their slogan. Elsewhere it is indicated that one can support the club by buying a season ticket, so I included that information in brackets, not as a translation. (In fact the word abonat was used, but I have not revisited the advertisement to find the quotation.)


----------



## Lurrezko

Apparently, they are using this *banya't* as *mulla't* (_mójate_ in Spanish), which does have this figurative meaning: Commit yourself!. It seems a "summer" license, as Agró says. Curiously enough, the person who conceived the slogan says:_ the message is very clear_


----------



## Tin

As a Majorcan I confirm that the verb _banyar-se _means _mullar-se_ (to get wet) in the Majorcan dialect. (The verb _mullar _in Majorca only means to dip food, like cookies in milk, etc, so for getting wet we use _banyar-se _instead.). 

This is just a literal translation of the Spanish expression _mójate_, the meaning of which you can read on this thread.

In modern times, as a minorized language, Catalan is unable to create its own expressions and slang words and, therefore, everything has to be taken from Spanish.


----------

